# Western HTS plows



## iowasnow

looking at buying an western HTS plow for my ram 1500, now that they have been out for a bit, looking for people's opinions on the plow itself, good/bad, junk/worth it? does it stand up. thanks


----------



## KMBertog

my dad has the HTS on his 1500 Silverado. He says he doesn't like it, but I think it's a fairly decent plow for a 1/2 ton truck. Controls are quick and responsive. I don't know what his beef is with it.


----------



## the new boss 92

i have seen a couple in action, they also look good for what they are. light duty compared to what i have in my garage and i use. other than that looks like a good plow. one of my neightbors have been using one for 2 seasons now on a ford 150 and he trips it about 4 times everytime he plows his drive.


----------



## s. donato

go with the midweight!!!

i was picking up my plow today and they had an HTS sitting there next to mine on a 1/2 ton and it looked kinda wimpy. ;-) i went with a midweight so i could upgrade my truck in a year or so to a 1/2 ton it looks to be a much better plow for commercial use. nevermind its only ~100 pounds lighter then the midweight.


----------



## NBI Lawn

IMO the HTS is a little weak for a half ton. I know thats what they are for but still. I have a like new Midweight off a new Dodge 1/2 ton with <3 hours of use. Plow is MINT! Check the for sale section here for info.

I will sell you this Midweight for less than a new HTS will run you. 

Get your post count up so you can PM


----------



## mercer_me

All I'm going to say is, if you want a Western get a Mid Weight.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I could probably help with delivery too.


----------



## iowasnow

Thanks guys. I do prefer the midweoght. Western says I have to get the hts. Since I hve a quad cab. I will work around that and go after the midweight


----------



## KMBertog

iowasnow;1182675 said:


> Thanks guys. I do prefer the midweoght. Western says I have to get the hts. Since I hve a quad cab. I will work around that and go after the midweight


go with the midweight if you can... my dad has the quad cab and got the HTS... like i mentioned, i think the controls are nice and responsive, but he still can't stand it... wishes he went with the mid-weight.


----------



## NBI Lawn

KMBertog;1182690 said:


> go with the midweight if you can... my dad has the quad cab and got the HTS... like i mentioned, i think the controls are nice and responsive, but he still can't stand it... wishes he went with the mid-weight.


How used is it? I might trade... I also may be headed to Central IL in the next week.


----------



## yamahatim

I have an HTS on a 2010 F-150, transfered it from my 2004 F-150. Used it 2 seasons plowing residential and light commercial. The plow is as solid as the midweight in my opinion, the only difference is the thickness of the moldboard, the amount of uprights and the fact it has a hydraulic cylinder lift instead of a chain. As far as the moldboard, it is still stronger than poly. The hydraulic lift has less upward movement for stacking, but I can still stack higher than the roof of the truck with it. Any plow will hold up well if you take care of it. All plows will fail if you use it for a ram, are careless, or hit something with it. The HTS is great because it does everything a heavier plow does, with less weight and wear on your truck. Plus hooks up in less than a minute. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## NBI Lawn

http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/comparison.php?so=10_default

There are some differences that make them much different IMO. The HTS is really aimed at the home owner and not nearly as heavy duty at the midweight.


----------



## yamahatim

---------------------------------------------HTS™-----------------------MIDWEIGHT™
Technical Specifications 
Blade Width--------------------------- 7' 6"---------------------------------7 1/2′ 
Blade Height ---------------------------27″ ----------------------------------27″ 
Blade Guage---------------------- ----14-------------------------------------14 
Trip Springs---------------------------- 2----------------------------------------2 
Vertical Ribs --------------------------6 Plus POWER BAR------------6 
Angling Rams -----------------------1 1/2″ x 8″ -------------------------1 1/2″ x 10″ 
Plowing Width(full angle) ---------6′ 7″ ----------------------------------6′ 6″ 
Approx. Weight(less mount) ----412 lb--------------------------------540 lb 
Disc Shoes ---------------------------optional----------------------------optional 
Cutting Edge------------------------- 5/16″ x 6″ -------------------------3/8″ x 6″


----------



## mercer_me

yamahatim;1184036 said:


> ---------------------------------------------HTS™-----------------------MIDWEIGHT™
> Technical Specifications
> Blade Width--------------------------- 7' 6"---------------------------------7 1/2′
> Blade Height ---------------------------27″ ----------------------------------27″
> Blade Guage---------------------- ----14-------------------------------------14
> Trip Springs---------------------------- 2----------------------------------------2
> Vertical Ribs --------------------------6 Plus POWER BAR------------6
> Angling Rams -----------------------1 1/2″ x 8″ -------------------------1 1/2″ x 10″
> Plowing Width(full angle) ---------6′ 7″ ----------------------------------6′ 6″
> *Approx. Weight(less mount) ----412 lb--------------------------------540 lb*
> Disc Shoes ---------------------------optional----------------------------optional
> Cutting Edge------------------------- 5/16″ x 6″ -------------------------3/8″ x 6″


The Mid Weight weighs 128 lb more than the HTS. So, I'm asuming that means it's built more rugged.


----------



## yamahatim

More weight does not mean more rugged. The Midweight is an older design, and uses a chain lift, so add the weight of the chain and steel structure that holds it. The HTS just uses a cylinder to lift. You can have just as strong and rigid of anything through better and more efficient design.

There is no doubt the midweight is designed to take a little more abuse. The truck mount is beefier on the midweight. But all in all I know the HTS is a very high quality rugged plow for residential and light commercial. I plow pretty hard with mine.


----------



## NBI Lawn

yamahatim;1184221 said:


> *More weight does not mean more rugged. The Midweight is an older design, and uses a chain lift, so add the weight of the chain and steel structure that holds it. The HTS just uses a cylinder to lift. You can have just as strong and rigid of anything through better and more efficient design.*
> There is no doubt the midweight is designed to take a little more abuse. The truck mount is beefier on the midweight. But all in all I know the HTS is a very high quality rugged plow for residential and light commercial. I plow pretty hard with mine.


The chain lift really isnt an "old" design. I recent years Western has redone their commercial plows with chain lifts. Look at an older one and then a new one... not really similar at all. Also all Western plows run chain lifts, V-plows, pro-plus, heavy weight, wide out and the MVP so I doubt its a bad design. Many plows are still chain lift. The added weight *does* mean heavier duty, bigger turn rams, heavier lift cyclinder, thicker cutting edge and I believe the mount is heavier. Just like a 7.5' Pro Plow weighs over 100lbs more than the Mid. Thicker gauge on the blade, another rib, a shock and two more trip springs.


----------



## yamahatim

NBI Lawn;1184385 said:


> The chain lift really isnt an "old" design. I recent years Western has redone their commercial plows with chain lifts. Look at an older one and then a new one... not really similar at all. Also all Western plows run chain lifts, V-plows, pro-plus, heavy weight, wide out and the MVP so I doubt its a bad design. Many plows are still chain lift. The added weight *does* mean heavier duty, bigger turn rams, heavier lift cyclinder, thicker cutting edge and I believe the mount is heavier. Just like a 7.5' Pro Plow weighs over 100lbs more than the Mid. Thicker gauge on the blade, another rib, a shock and two more trip springs.


I never said it was a bad design. When I said old, I meant older than the HTS. I should have said chain lift is more common or preferred. Also, weight does NOT always mean heavier duty. You can have light weight and heavy duty in alot of applications. Look at a Polaris ATV versus say a Yamaha or Honda. The Yamaha and Honda are more reliable better designed machines that last alot longer than the Polaris yet the both weigh over 100 lbs less than the Polaris. Not trying to argue here, just make a point. The comparo here was the HTS and Midweight. Pro Plows are not even in the same ballpark. Heavier, yes, but also designed better for commercial applications.

But sometimes weight means heavier duty, Rosy O'donnell is a heavier duty comedain than say...Tina Fey. :laughing:


----------



## Stik208

Go for the Fisher HT, I think its a little heavier duty than the HTS.


----------



## pohouse

I went with a Midweight instead of the HTS because of wings. I asked my dealer if wings could be installed on the HTS. After the laughing stopped, they said yes, but voids the warranty. I'm very happy with the midweight so far.


----------



## iowasnow

Po. What truck do u have it mounted on. Did u get the poly or the steel


----------



## NBI Lawn

yamahatim;1187990 said:


> I never said it was a bad design. When I said old, I meant older than the HTS. I should have said chain lift is more common or preferred. Also, weight does NOT always mean heavier duty. You can have light weight and heavy duty in alot of applications. Look at a Polaris ATV versus say a Yamaha or Honda. The Yamaha and Honda are more reliable better designed machines that last alot longer than the Polaris yet the both weigh over 100 lbs less than the Polaris. Not trying to argue here, just make a point. The comparo here was the HTS and Midweight. Pro Plows are not even in the same ballpark. Heavier, yes, but also designed better for commercial applications.
> 
> But sometimes weight means heavier duty, Rosy O'donnell is a heavier duty comedain than say...Tina Fey. :laughing:


You make a good point with the ATV comparison. In this case though the facts back it up. Bigger more HD cutting edge, more HD turn rams etc. Also the "old" chain lift is actually a design that many.... I would say better than 50% of commercial plows use. Western recently (not sure when) changed their a-frame design to allow for clean scraping on uneven ground.

Either way they are both good plows but the Midweight is just a little better all around. IMO 420lbs or whatever the HTS weighs is just to light.


----------



## pohouse

iowasnow;1188321 said:


> Po. What truck do u have it mounted on. Did u get the poly or the steel


Its on an 03 GMC 1500 ext cab. Steel moldboard. The HTS seemed too light, the Pro seemed too heavy for what I need the plow to do. Midweight seemed just right for me and my truck.


----------



## iowasnow

do you have any type of suspension add ons or is that sitting stock, looking at puttin one on my 99 dodge ram quad cab 1500 , just trying to do as much homework as possible. thanks


----------



## pohouse

iowasnow;1188696 said:


> do you have any type of suspension add ons or is that sitting stock, looking at puttin one on my 99 dodge ram quad cab 1500 , just trying to do as much homework as possible. thanks


In the pic, the torsion bars were turned up, thats about all. I didn't have any ballast in the back. Since the pic, I've added a leaf to the rears so I can handle 700 lbs ballast without any squat, new monroe shocks up front and timbrens. The truck has 152K.


----------



## NBI Lawn

iowasnow;1188696 said:


> do you have any type of suspension add ons or is that sitting stock, looking at puttin one on my 99 dodge ram quad cab 1500 , just trying to do as much homework as possible. thanks


I also have a pair of 3/4ton front coils that came out of my 99 Ram V8. Took them out in 2000 to install a lift kit, truck had 14,000 miles on it. Truck had a plow prep on it so I believe the springs are little heavier duty. Been sitting on the shelf for almost 10 years
They will go right onto your truck with no mods


----------

